# Oscillating tool accessories with adapters?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Dremel Multimax.

Some of the blades can be quite expensive. $15, $24 etc...for a scrapper, a carbide blade...

My local Lowes has a clearance on some of the blades from Rockwell. Marked down to $4.99, $5.99 from the $15 to $25 range.

An adapter from Dremel to Rockwell is like $0.99.

Would it be a good deal to buy those Rockwell blades to use with my Dremel with an adapter? Or is there some draw back using non-Dremel blades?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It will work but that Dremal Is a toy compared to some of the other brands out there if your going to be using it much concider stepping it up to a better tool.
Check on Amazon.com also. I found a company selling blades for all the brands for a lot less if you by them in lots of 15.
It came out to about $6.00 each.
I bought some and they worked out fine.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought the more expensive Bosch but I didn't like it.

Then I looked at the Ridgid Jobmax but the versatility of it scares me. I am not going to use it as a hammer or a drill and I thought it tried to be too many things and probably that's not a good thing. Plus it makes the entire tool very long ergonomically.

I end up picking the Dremel and so far it's been working fine.

Most of these blades have little concentric holes. The Rockwell blades on sale has like a star shaped hole that's why I was wondering if that may work not as well. I will look into the eBay ones too, thanks.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I assume that you are concerned with an imalance, or something along that line, but no, I wouldn't worry about that; with the correct adapter, they should work fine for you.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

DexterII said:


> I assume that you are concerned with an imalance, or something along that line, but no, I wouldn't worry about that; with the correct adapter, they should work fine for you.


Yes. Was sort of wondering if an "adapted" blade will be less functional then a blade designed for the original tool.

Seems they all have these Universal adapters to use their blades on other tools, and adapters to use their tools with other blades.

Can get confusing!


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have questions on three specific blades.

(1) a 3/8" end cut blade. This blade is now reduced to $1.20 a piece at my local Lowes. I am not sure it's that useful so I didn't get it. What would you use it for?










(2) Have not tried to use the tool for sanding yet. But my tool already has a sanding pad. The sanding pads are on sale at $3.99 for a pack of two. Do they wear out really fast? Do I really need more than one sanding pads?










(3) Scissors attachment - I have seen pictures of it cutting carpets or vinyl floor tiles. I don't like carpets or vinyl floor tiles so never need to cut them. What are some other applications for it? There is one of these left at $5.99 and I am debating to get it or not.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have had good luck with this company. They say their blades fit all saw models.

http://fitzallblades.com/?gclid=CLKY957q2LQCFQf0nAodzDwA5A


----------



## langless28 (Nov 20, 2011)

i recently bought the rigid tool and i must say for my first oscillation tool, its very nice. i would not use it as other tools like it can be (actually my HD had a buy the tool get a free attachment head so i got the jigsaw head. i have not used it yet) but as an oscillation tool, it works well. plus it has a lifetime warranty so beat on it all day long without worry.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> (1) a 3/8" end cut blade. This blade is now reduced to $1.20 a piece at my local Lowes. I am not sure it's that useful so I didn't get it. What would you use it for?


Wow. I have wanted this blade so many times, I finally broke down and purchased a few at the original price. I must check out lowes. If I can get more at $1.20, I will buy all they have.

My most recent job included enlarging the hole in a door frame for the deadbolt. A narrow blade would have been GREAT!. I would use these narrow blades any time I am trying to perform a plunge cut for a small, irregurlar hole, or to slightly modify existing holes. I do a lot of that trying to fit electrical boxes into existing walls and plaster.

By the way, I have the original rockwell version and find it to be really tough and durable, but got tired of needing the allen key for blade replacement. Replaced with the Fein when I saw them on clearance somewhere. That is nice, too. I especially like the soft start.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

oberkc said:


> Wow. I have wanted this blade so many times, I finally broke down and purchased a few at the original price. I must check out lowes. If I can get more at $1.20, I will buy all they have.
> 
> My most recent job included enlarging the hole in a door frame for the deadbolt. A narrow blade would have been GREAT!. I would use these narrow blades any time I am trying to perform a plunge cut for a small, irregurlar hole, or to slightly modify existing holes. I do a lot of that trying to fit electrical boxes into existing walls and plaster.
> 
> By the way, I have the original rockwell version and find it to be really tough and durable, but got tired of needing the allen key for blade replacement. Replaced with the Fein when I saw them on clearance somewhere. That is nice, too. I especially like the soft start.


Ahhh to use it to make or enlarge holes for door locks, kind of a flat "router"?

Good point.

I doubt this would work for plaster though.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> I doubt this would work for plaster though


Actually, it works pretty well. With plaster-and-lathe, one must avoid being aggressive, however. Otherwise I found it easy to separate the lathe from the plaster.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

miamicuse said:


> I bought the more expensive Bosch but I didn't like it.
> 
> Then I looked at the Ridgid Jobmax but the versatility of it scares me. I am not going to use it as a hammer or a drill and I thought it tried to be too many things and probably that's not a good thing. Plus it makes the entire tool very long ergonomically.
> 
> ...


im surprised you didnt like the bosch, its the 2nd best multi tool on the market next to the originator the fein multimaster. i originally had the ridgid and had to have it in for service within 6 months. their notorious for bad triggers.. when i took it in the service guy new exactly was going on before opening it up


----------

